# Thanks Cops, for nothing



## daftandbarmy (24 Dec 2010)

The Editor,

This letter is directed to all the RCMP members in Richmond: Thanks for nothing!

Thanks for all the times I returned to my home to find it just as I had left it: Nothing happened.

Thanks for all the evening walks that my wife and I enjoyed in the park, nobody bothered us: Nothing happened.

Thanks for all the times that I and my family members returned from a drive safely because we were not involved in a crash: Nothing happened.

It has been a tough year for our RCMP members; they have had to endure a great deal of bad press. Some members have made mistakes and been taken to task, there have also been mistakes made by the RCMP administration at a level well above the local detachment.

I guess the RCMP hire from the same human race as the rest of us. It is easy for the media to find the one bad apple and spread that across the news. But what of the others?

The hundreds of Mounties here in Richmond driving around, doing their jobs protecting you and me.

This year, while I open presents with my family, a Mountie will have to call his family on the phone. They may be as far away as Newfoundland, but that will be his or her Christmas.

This year, while I overindulge in a turkey dinner, a Mountie will be grabbing a Double Double and trying to warm up after standing in the rain for hours to keep drunks off the road, so that we will be safe.

This year, while I am reminiscing with my family about Christmases past, our Mounties will be trying to calm a domestic dispute where both parties are a bit too drunk.

They will swear at our Mountie and name call; they may even spit and hit.

What a Christmas to remember!

While we watch our favorite Christmas tale on our big screen TV, our Mounties will be notifying people of the loss of a loved one, crawling around on a wet road investigating a fatal crash and a huge number of other tasks that we would not do in a nightmare.

One more thing: After all the gifts and the food and the friends and the holiday fun is done, I know that I will have the pleasure of tucking my daughter into her bed.

Our Mounties do not know if they will be coming home to their family, too many do not.

This Christmas, I have a lot to be thankful for and I will likely be well remembered by Santa.

Richmond Mounties remember this: The gift for which I will be most grateful is: Nothing. Thanks again for that!

Scott Stewart
Richmond

http://www.richmond-news.com/Thanks+cops+nothing/3992705/story.html 

```

```


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2010)

Great letter, really sums up everything.


----------



## MPwannabe (24 Dec 2010)

Wonderful article. Merry Christmas to everyone, especially those who protect us at home and overseas.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Dec 2010)

Many thanks to Her Majesty's Cowboys!  Merry Christmas!


 :snowman:


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas to our brothers in red serge.


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Dec 2010)

Clarification
The Mountie's were established as
our National Police force in 1920.
In 1873 during the wild west day's
Ottawa decided to establish a Po-
lice force (NWMP), along with the 
allready established Dominion Po-
lice force.Those two National Police
force's were intergrated into our
now known RCMP.
During the 1800's the NWMP Po-
lice were formed and fashioned 
after a Cavalry Regiment. Being as 
this police force didn't have a police
uniform as thier own they adopted 
a Cavalry uniform(Red Serge-Yellow
stripe)... Being a newly formed Po-
lice for circa 1800 the Regiment that 
taught  then how to be calvary was 
the Royal Canadian Dragoon's. In-
ding the Musical Ride. 
Note: The RCD won thier first battle
honour during the rebellion.
As stated the RCMP became official 
in 1920 to present. Being an old Cavalry
soldier who served with 2 Armoured 
Cavalry Regiment's (8-CH/RCD) I know 
what my Cavalry Cousin's are going thru.
Ive also heard thru the undergroud that 
they should be disbanded... I can only say 
this. Not on my watch.. 
My  :2c:
Scoty B


----------



## Thompson_JM (24 Dec 2010)

Bravo Zulu to all our Brothers and Sisters standing watch here in Canada  
Merry Christmas to you and yours, and Thank you.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Dec 2010)

...and don't forget the Mounties deployed to AFG in the POMLTs!


----------



## TheBeatles193 (30 Dec 2010)

EXTREMELY well put. I'm tired of my friends saying F*** the police and stuff. Lets be realistic. If they weren't here, there would be chaos. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## HavokFour (30 Dec 2010)

TheBeatles193 said:
			
		

> EXTREMELY well put. I'm tired of my friends saying F*** the police and stuff. Lets be realistic. If they weren't here, there would be chaos.



Amen to that.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Dec 2010)

Amen also !

And lets not forget those in Haiti either, and all the other places around the world where they teach less developed forces what it means to provide security through policing within the rule of law.


----------



## Container (30 Dec 2010)

I, and every other cop on the boards I'm sure, appreciate the comments!

But- is it wrong for me to be suspicious of the people that wrote the letter? LOL


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Dec 2010)

Container said:
			
		

> ...But- is it wrong for me to be suspicious of the people that wrote the letter? LOL



Nope.     If your "Hmmmm, where's this heading?" reflex started to lose its "Hmmmm", I'd be concerned!  :nod:

Thanks for what you guys and gals do on the streets at home!

Regards
G2G


----------



## mariomike (31 Dec 2010)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Thanks for what you guys and gals do on the streets at home!
> 
> Regards
> G2G



To echo what G2G said. I was proud of my late uncle on the old Metro force downtown. He never married, so my father and I became close to him. I was impressed every day and night working calls with them.


----------



## noneck (2 Jan 2011)

Nothing to be worried about concerning the author of this article, I know him personally. 

Scott is a former Seaforth, he was also a long time medic and former RSM of 12 Med Coy. He is presently with the LFWA CIMIC folks. 

He comes by this fondness for those in blue honestly as he recently retired from a local municiapl police force, he has truely "Walked the walk".

I was quite touched that he would take the time to write this article. More often than not, out here on the West Coast the articles are 95% aagainst the police.

Noneck


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Jan 2011)

noneck said:
			
		

> I was quite touched that he would take the time to write this article. More often than not, out here on the West Coast the articles are 95% aagainst the police.
> 
> Noneck



That's only because you guys scoff all the Raspberry Cruellers at Timmie's before the poor civilians get a chance


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (14 Jan 2011)

Great letter. There has been way too much police bashing and particularly RCMP bashing by the media and public lately. This was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## mariomike (13 Sep 2011)

A couple I would like to add. Not recent. But, still relevant, I believe.

Joe Friday speech:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PHvkLghaX8&feature=related

"Policemen" by Paul Harvey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB9-NcunsKc


----------

